# Adaptec Embedded Serial ATA HostRAID B2229



## zlopi (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi,

Problem installing freebsd FreeBSD 9.0 release on the RAID Adaptec HostRAID B2229 (Adaptec Embedded Serial ATA HostRAID) - RAID1 was initially configured via BIOS atapter.

No device /dev/raid/* or /dev/ar0  


```
% kldload geom_raid
% kldstat 
Id Refs Address            Size     Name
 1   12 0xffffffff80200000 11cd9b0  kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff813ce000 4ef68    geom_raid.ko
```

In previous versions of freebsd FreeBSD 8.2 this controller worked successfully through ataraid is defined as /dev/ar0.

Alas, ataraid software RAID is now supported by the graid GEOM class (http://www.freebsd.org/releases/9.0R/relnotes-detailed.html#AEN1308)

Help me solve the problem?

Thanks.


----------



## mav@ (Mar 22, 2012)

I think Adaptec soft-RAID may use either own metadata format or DDF. Both of them had basic support in ataraid, but unluckily none of then is supported by graid. I am periodically thinking about DDF support, but not yet started.


----------



## zlopi (Mar 22, 2012)

mav@ said:
			
		

> I think Adaptec soft-RAID may use either own metadata format or DDF. Both of them had basic support in ataraid, but unluckily none of then is supported by graid. I am periodically thinking about DDF support, but not yet started.



Yes it is. Adaptec HostRaid B2229 used DDF metadata. How soon will graid be included to support DDF?

*M*essage from freebsd FreeBSD 8.2:

```
ar0: writing of DDF metadata is NOT supported yet
ar0: 715223MB <DDF RAID1> status: READY
ar0: disk0 READY (master) using ad4 at ata3-master
ar0: disk1 READY (mirror) using ad6 at ata2-master
```


----------

